# Conseguir planos de televisores



## Elvic

puedes buscar aquí 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/

mas que nada es un buscador tiene bastante podria ser que los que necesitas los encuentre hay

suerT


----------



## JOSE TEXEIRA

Muchas  Gracias me asía falta


----------



## sornyacolores

Bueno y gratis  
elektrotanya.com
Lo malo, esta en Humgaro jeje pero si entiendes modelos ademas de que tiene opcion ingles en idiomas... saludos


----------



## foc

De aqui yo he sacado unos cuantos diagramas,pero en realidad no he checado con detalle la pagina, espero y les sea util
http://www.electronica-pt.com/


----------



## dantonio

aroman, recuerda que por tratarse de un aparato con muchos años de fabricado 
es improbable que alguien posea un diagrama escaneado, solo que lo podrían tener
tal vez en papel y esten dispuesto a escanearlo. Sería conveniente que coloques 
aquí el modelo de ese televisor marca General. De cualquier manera subo un diagrama 
de un aparato Noblex blanco y negro que se origino partiendo de un modelo de 
marca General de Japón.


----------



## amd56

Hola

Creo andamos todos locos buscando un circuito y en realidad no sabemos que buscar pues no  hay un modelo definido, asi que bueno seria   marca y modelo exacto, asi hay mas posibilidades.

Saludos


----------



## ricagi

aroman dijo:
			
		

> lo del idioma no es problema, no he podido entrar a ninguna de las paginas que me exponen y el plano lo nececito mucho.



Si alguien necesita el circuito de algun televisor Philips antiguo, fabricado en la Argentina o algunos Holandeses, que me pase el modelo exacto que si lo tengo con gusto se lo escaneo
Ricagi


----------



## el-rey-julien

para esquemas,pedidos / aportes dirigirse al rincón del foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/
ricagi  para aportar sobre diagramas philip te invito aqui

dejo un buen lugar donde descargar cientos y cientos de esquemas


----------

